# Building a custom skiff



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cant wait for the thread. Best of luck


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Punctuation is a marvelous concept.
Best of luck with the skiff.
Will be watching.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Research as much as possible. Good luck!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Odds are, you’re financially better off remaining a customer. But good luck. Hope you pull it off.


----------



## Mlash56 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thx for the information guys and you would be surprised but if I would buy building the skiff I will be actually less than a builder. Because I get some good discounts for materials and a on the more expensive things like motors and trailers


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hope it works out for you. As the saying goes if you want to make a million building boats start with 2 million. From what I've seen really hard work and hard to get a business going. Have you ever built a skiff before just asking not busting balls?


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Bueller, Bueller.....?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

R-Dub said:


> Bueller, Bueller.....?


He’s already halfway done...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Mlash56 said:


> So I am going to build a skiff starting next month probaly so I can start a boat building business...


You got that part right. Definitely need to build boats to be in the boat building business. Without that, you'll never make it. Good luck!


----------

